
Uber pulls U-turn on controversial tracking of users after trip has ended - runesoerensen
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/29/uber-u-turn-tracking-users-after-trip-ended-app-user-privacy-new-ceo
======
zimpenfish
I suspect this is because iOS 11 gives you "Never", "Only whilst using", and
"Always" for every app; not just those which implemented the choice. They're
just trying to get good PR out ahead of this.

